# Posting bigger parcels from UK to Cyprus ?



## Ivors (Jan 24, 2019)

Hi All. I wonder if anyone can help regards the best way to send packages from the UK to Cyprus and what is the process when once they have arrived in Cyprus, I have now a property in Pissouri ?. I am looking to send things like stereo speakers, Vacuum cleaner, Possibly even a mattress etc . . . . 
Many thanks


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

The most cost-effective way will be to ship them over as part of a container. We did this when we moved here in 2002. It took about thee weeks to arrive once the ship had set sail. We went to the Limassol port where customs inspected them and then the shipping agent delivered them.

For smaller items I use 'forward2me'. If you have a number of items they will consolidate them into a single package and then ship them via courier (I use DHL). It's quite expensive but usually works out cheaper than buying the items in Cyprus.

Regards,


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Although I've never used them I am told that LHUKCY offer an excellent service at reasonable prices for smaller shipments or parcels.

LHUKCY

Pete


----------



## GSmith (Nov 9, 2015)

I've used LHUKCY many times for some very large items and they provide good service. Last time I used them was middle of last year.

1 point to remember, I had an inflatable boat shipped by LHUKCY as part of a container here which was later registered in Cyprus. The lack of shipping docs caused some real issues


----------



## Macanna (Aug 26, 2021)

PeteandSylv said:


> Although I've never used them I am told that LHUKCY offer an excellent service at reasonable prices for smaller shipments or parcels.
> 
> LHUKCY
> 
> Pete


Hi how do I do this please I want to send some things to Cyprus.where do I pick my items up from or do they get delivered to my house do you no please 
Kind Regards


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

Make sure with which ever shipping agents you use that you are informed of any likely import duty and vat imposed by Customs.


----------

